# Quote Notification



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

We've installed a mod that gives you the option of receiving a PM whenever someone has quoted a post from you.  This PM will contain which post was quoted and a link to the post that quoted you. 



To enable this feature go to your User CP -> Edit Options -> Scrolls down to the last option under Messaging & Notification -> select Private Message -> hit save changes 

Don't bother selecting Email since that was disabled.  If there are any errors please let us know.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

This is not exactly what we had discussed tho, Preet

Was there any issues with the more efficient notification system I pitched to you?


----------



## Lezu (Jun 6, 2015)

this sounds good at first, but gets annoying really fast


----------



## corsair (Jun 6, 2015)

So when I post one good edit I'll get 100 pms?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

This system is pretty annoying.

Is there any way to make it so you don't have to delete the PM/not get spammed via PM?


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> This system is pretty annoying.
> 
> Is there any way to make it so you don't have to delete the PM/not get spammed via PM?



There is, but I am not sure why Preet didn't use it like I had suggested


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

Why can't we just update to the current vB? They have some gr8 shit when it comes to @tagging and overall functionality, at least from a normal user's perspective.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> This is not exactly what we had discussed tho, Preet
> 
> Was there any issues with the more efficient notification system I pitched to you?



You wanted a quote alert system and thus I looked for one that was compatile with our version and stumbled across this one.  It works well enough in my opinion. 

How did you want it to be like?



> So when I post one good edit I'll get 100 pms?



It 100 people quote you...yes. 



> Why can't we just update to the current vB?



Because doesn't want to move to a newer vB version.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> You wanted a quote alert system and thus I looked for one that was compatile with our version and stumbled across this one.  It works well enough in my opinion.
> 
> How did you want it to be like?



Well, it was more integrated into the User dashboard panel, with a drop down option to see all activity, and also combined with the reputation alert system that we had discussed.

And it wouldn't cost some PM space either.

Look at those pics I sent you.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Here was that explanation post:



Detective said:


> It's actually a pretty cool function.
> 
> Would look like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

That seems so much better than the current system.

And Preet, is there like a legitimate reason for not wanting to go to current vB or is Tazmo just lazy?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

Woah, you tryna fuck with the rep system?

Aight Preet, never mind me questioning why he doesn't want to change.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well, it was more integrated into the User dashboard panel, with a drop down option to see all activity, and also combined with the reputation alert system that we had discussed.
> 
> And it wouldn't cost some PM space either.
> 
> Look at those pics I sent you.



I imagine that we can easily switch the system to sending visitor messages instead of PMs.  Doesn't seem to be exactly what you want but this method is far easier to implement. 



GIORNO said:


> That seems so much better than the current system.
> 
> And Preet, is there like a legitimate reason for not wanting to go to current vB or is Tazmo just lazy?



Mbxx just doesn't want to.  He used to use security/performance a while back as a reason against making the change.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> I imagine that we can easily switch the system to sending visitor messages instead of PMs.  Doesn't seem to be exactly what you want but this method is far easier to implement.



Yeah, an additional VM style update would probably be easier for people to handle, in addition to the clear function we discussed.


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2015)

The bigger issue with updating to vB5 is backwards compatibility. Over time, the staff have become so attached to this shitty version that there's just so much to lose once you press update. Skins, tons of small mods, admodfucks, etc. would more than likely stop working once you updated. And there's nobody smart/committed enough on the staff to recode all that shit. 

It would've been a nice idea a long time ago. If they somehow got bmx's permission and updated today anyway, the activity would probably drop because the NF experience would be so drastically different than today's NF.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 6, 2015)

>staff becoming too attached to this outdated hell 
>staff
>not tamzo/mbxx willing to just upgrade already
>staff

also nice, cheers


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 7, 2015)

Trying this


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 7, 2015)

Someone quoted me and I got a PM

It works

Thank you ^^


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 7, 2015)

waiting for vm update and then full steam ahead


----------



## Cromer (Jun 7, 2015)

PMs? I can see this getting real old real quick.


----------



## SLB (Jun 7, 2015)

Holy shit. We can afford this?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 7, 2015)

Just because you struggle, Moods, doesn't mean we do.


----------



## SLB (Jun 8, 2015)

Give me big ava rights now


----------



## Impact (Jun 8, 2015)

Kek'd

Stay struggling moody


----------



## Ral (Jun 8, 2015)

Wasn't there an option where it just has it's own notification area in the profile tabs? 


This shit right there is OP, out of all the years I've ran forums I've always used DragonByte Tech. 

Though, I'm not sure if it works on 3.7.2...old ass security issue infested forum...


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 8, 2015)

Lezu said:


> this sounds good at first, but gets annoying really fast




Tbh it already sounded like an annoying idea from the get go, lol.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 8, 2015)

Ral said:


> Wasn't there an option where it just has it's own notification area in the profile tabs?
> 
> 
> This shit right there is OP, out of all the years I've ran forums I've always used DragonByte Tech.
> ...



That looks neat. I'll see what we can do.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Reznor said:


> That looks neat. I'll see what we can do.



Progress



You're welcome, Preet


----------



## Ruse (Jun 8, 2015)

Based Reznor


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Glad this is disabled by default


----------



## Ral (Jun 9, 2015)

Reznor said:


> That looks neat. I'll see what we can do.



Dat Rez doe, good guy, all around good friend.



Detective said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Preet



No credit? Mofucka?


----------



## Dante (Jun 9, 2015)

based   ral


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Ral said:


> No credit? Mofucka?





But for real, you don't know much how time was spent getting Preet to even make the thread, and start the ball rolling.

Now a revolution is at hand


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Oooo. This is a nice feature!


----------



## Eklipsio (Jun 12, 2015)

Meeeeeeeeeeh


----------

